# Filter



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

Alright i need a cheap filter that will help my betta's tank out i odnt need some strong biowheel just something cheap anybody know about something along those lines.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Bettas dont like alot of water movement so you might want to look into a sponge filter of some sort


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

i do relize this i just want a small filter so i can put 1 more fish in there
*Also how do sponge filters work i mean it says to hook up a air pump wouldnt that push stuff away from the filter instead of suck in?*


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.firsttankguide.net/sponge.php

Heres a decent explanation of how sponge filters work... It even has a fancy shmancy diagram.

What size tank do you have anyway?


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

He has a 5 gallon.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Look at the little whisper in-tank canister filters. They fit inside the tank and work really well in a 5 gallon. They are the kind sold at Walmart in the 2.5 gallon tank kits. THey are not really expensive and do not create a lot of water movement.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes i bought a 3 gallon underwater sponge filter so yea i was also wondering you i be able to stuff some carbon in the sponge and still have it remove nitrates and ammonia


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Any filter will remove nitrites and ammonia. Water changes remove nitrate. Carbon removes cloudiness and that oily film from food, but it only works for a short while, then it is only good as a media for bacteria. For a little tank, I'd skip the carbon and keep up with water changes.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a 5.5gal tank that i keep my betta in, i use a corner filter, works great, water is crystal clear. Cheap to buy and media is cheap.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

how's your sponge filter working out? i think i am going to make me one for my bettas


----------

